# My cat just weed on my bed!!!



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello all.

I have 2 lovely ragdoll cats and this morning, one of them just wee'd on my bed. There is nothing wrong with him, he is his normal self. He did a giagntic wee and then ran down the stairs looking at his food bowl.

He will not accept not being allowed in the bedroom, scratching and crying the door so we gave in and allowed them in. Dexter will always come to bed when we go up and he will sleep until Smokey comes up. Smokey will then purr, pad and want love so it wakes us and Dexter. At this point Dexter decides he wants food whether it is 4am or 7am and I have even had to have my hair cut because he chewed out chunks of my hair in my sleep to wake me up. Normally at this point they both get shut out of the room and the door barricaded with pillows. Dexter has however learned to climb on top of the pillows and knock at the door and we have no choice but to let him in. If we step outside the room he literally flys down the stairs in one leap to his food bowl. We dont have cat treats anymore left on the side as he breaks into them and eats them at night. 

Dexter will pull earlugs out of my ears if I have put them in so I cannot hear him, if I hide under the covers he 'digs' me out. 

This week, he has been getting up earlier and earlier. Today for the sake of sleep I gave them half of their breakfast at 0430. It worked, there was no scratching at the door until 08:30am and we let them in. This is first time we have stayed in bed this long since we got them in July, and at 09:00 - Dexter peed on the bed, not sprayed, he peed and full on pee. His toilet is clean so it cannot be attributed to that. I realised when he was digging at the bed that he was not digging us out - he was trying to cover his pee.

There is nothing wrong with him, he is fine and I am sure he did it to get us out of bed. Please help me stop this behaviour - any advice is appreciated!!

xx


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi - sorry to hear about your problems. I've not got much advice on the pee issue, but was wondering if you could try getting a timed cat feeder and setting that to go off around 4am-ish? Of course it might not help if what Dexter really wants is attention, but if he's actually after food then it might get you a few hours more sleep.

Hope someone else has more suggestions to help with the other issues. Is he by any chance currently looking like butter wouldn't melt in his mouth?


----------



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

Absolutely! It wasn't me Mummy! Just like when I woke up minus my hair and had to have it cut!!


----------

